# Valve for front end loader



## kruzur (Sep 17, 2009)

I have need for a valve. Original on it is a Parker with the numbers on a a machined surface of 091479 and numbers cast in are 11-1248-3. I have pics but can not seem to get them on here ? It mounted on frame of the Dearbon loader and pulling lever raises, pushing forward it lowers (when it worked) moisture got into it somehow and busted the lower front where a pipe thread screw installs. It is about a 42 model, can get info of of loader if that will help for someone to put me in touch with help............


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Parker has replacements. Just find a Parker Hydraulics dealer and tell them what you need. It will be a newer version, but interchangeable.

OR, get a generic valve like a Prince from Amazon or one of the hydraulic suppliers.

I tossed a Dearborn loader owner's manual on here if that is of help.


----------



## kruzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Tried two local hydraulic shops, no luck...….Went on line still no luck. Sure would like to keep same style for simplicity of hook up etc., thanks so much for the advice and loader manual, wish the old tractor loader was like the one in the manual , thanks again


----------



## kruzur (Sep 17, 2009)

I just looked at Northern Hydraulic and Amazon, do not fully understand for sure if the Prince 20113 or 20111 is interchangeable with my Parker far as raising and lowering the bucket ?? I see I will have to make a mounting plate and alter the connections, which if have, to will do. Just need to make sure the valve will act as the Parker ??? thanks again for any help


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The newer valves will look different, but will be the same, and connect the same way. Here is Parker's dealer locator: https://www.parker.com/portal/site/...D&vgnextfmt=EN&from=category&citype=Category#


----------



## kruzur (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks again...…………….


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Don't know where your located, but Aberdeen Hydraulics in Tulsa Ok might be able to help. They rebuilt 2 hyd. cylinders for me. PJ


----------



## kruzur (Sep 17, 2009)

I am in SE Iowa, thanks for the reply...…..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

It has taken me a while to sort the model loader you have, but I believe it to be either a model 19-22 or a 19-60. But all the single spool Dearborn loaders of the era can use this economically priced valve as a replacement:

https://www.surpluscenter.com/Hydra...OOL-8-GPM-PRINCE-MB11B5C1-DA-VALVE-9-7861.axd

The port configuration on the affordable replacement valves available today will not match those of the original Parker valve.

There are flow instructions included with the valve above, but they presume the installer has knowledge of hydraulics. It is not rocket science, but you will need to re-plumb your lines to match the ports on the replacement valve. Because modern valves have inlet (pressure from pump), return (dump), and pressure (work - line to cylinders) ports located differently than your old one, you will need to modify the mount to accommodate the placement and plumbing.

When fitting a new valve I generally buy a chunk of angle steel, then drill it to fit the valve, and a couple of holes to mount to the original loader valve mount. I never weld the new mounts, as in a decade or so any potentially new replacement valve will be a slightly different configuration anyway.

On your original valve the pressure line is at the top, the the return at the bottom, and the work is at the side where the line runs to the cylinders. When re-plumbing do not use galvanized or black water or gas pipe, but go to a hydraulic shop and obtain steel hydraulic fittings designed to handle the pressure. What I almost always do is sort my mount first, then have pressure hoses built to connect the valve to the loader, it looks a bit like an enraged three armed octopus, but works well and is easy to install without custom cutting and threading replacement hydraulic piping. 

Every once in a while I have someone show up with a "log splitter" valve cobbled in to work. While they work for a while, and are cheap, and the key the operative term here is cheap. They do not stand up to the use of a loader, and either the pressed metal control arm linkage fails or the spool cracks.


----------

